# Tissot rock watch strap replacement



## WatchThisSpace48 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi Fellow Watch Enthusiasts, this the first ever forum I have joined !

I have recently discovered Tissot Rock Watches and I am smitten. Having recently purchased an R150 with a slightly tatty strap, I have made a further purchase of a non-working piece purely for its superior and original genuine strap. I have researched endlessly for information on how to fit a new strap, to no avail. Am I missing something ? Is it so obvious that I can't see how to do it, is it not possible (it must be, how were they fitted in the first place ? !), or is it a trade secret never to be divulged ...

Help please, someone must know ...


----------



## Danyc (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi!

did you ever get to the bottom of this rock watch saga? I'm currently having the same issue and desperately want a branded navy strap ☺


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Been a while since I ve seen one, but as I recall the strap is held on with push rivets (something like these https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/0120mm-non-swiss-big-heads ) They can be a pain in the A*** to separate without damaging them.

The navy straps are discontinued, the Tissot references were (if you want to look for old stock)

T600013494 had a 12mm buckle

T600013516 had a 14mm buckle

Tissot still do black straps £35 under reference T600013517


----------

